# Considering the Eheim 2180



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I have the filter on my 210. It gets approx 450 gph. I was worried about enough water movement, but seeing it has the 2 intake tubes, you can draw from both sides of the tank. I have found it is enough (plus my CO2 system has 250 pgh pump). It actually has 13.5 liter media capacity. Very quiet, and the 2180 also has the built in 500 watt heater (2080 doesn't). Love it!!!! Easy to read, easy to set/change. Don't have those heaters and cords in the tank like normal. Easy to clean too. Overall, love it. Would buy it again if I had too.

Seeing it does have a built in heater, it says freshwater only. If you plan to go brackish or marine later, that would be a problem.




I bought it from petsolutions.com for $399 with free shipping

http://www.petsolutions.com/Eheim-2080-Professional-3-Filter+I20620167.aspx


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Get ready to drop another $100 in media.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

^ yep.....forgot that.


----------



## steven (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah, you're right about the media. So really it is like a little over $500 to get the 2180 and the media.

An alternative would be to get (2) 2126 units from BigAls for $270 each including media, for $540 total. I'm a little concerned they may not provide adequate heating though, at a total of only 360 watts instead of the 500 watts of the 2180.

Comments on (1) 2180 vs. (2) 2126 units?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a 2260 and a 2217 on my 180 and they work wonderfully. However the 2260 comes empty and holds like 18 liters of media so you would be in the same boat. I do have a 2026 and it is a decent filter. I prefer the Classics myself. How about 2 2217's? They come full of media and you can use the hydor inline heaters.


----------



## steven (Jul 7, 2004)

fshfanatic said:


> How about 2 2217's? They come full of media and you can use the hydor inline heaters.


What is it like to maintain the 2217s? I looked at them, but with no baskets or anything, it seems like getting the media out to replace or rinse would be a pain in the neck.

Do you think a pair of 2217s would be adequate for a 125 with a fairly high bio-load? Seems like most people are running much more than that (media capacity and flow rate).


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

steven said:


> Yeah, you're right about the media. So really it is like a little over $500 to get the 2180 and the media.
> 
> An alternative would be to get (2) 2126 units from BigAls for $270 each including media, for $540 total. I'm a little concerned they may not provide adequate heating though, at a total of only 360 watts instead of the 500 watts of the 2180.
> 
> Comments on (1) 2180 vs. (2) 2126 units?


I would not recommend either one of those filters.First thing,I am not sure if Eheim has figured out how to make a reliable integral heater yet.If they do malfunction after the warranty expires it costs about $200.00 to repair it.Horror stories of cooked fish and lame excuses do not endear me to integrated heating units.Oh,and by the way,my 2126 has a 210 watt heater,but maybe that is because it is a SW model.

The 2080 is a very large filter,and very heavy when filled with water and 12 liters of media.So heavy that the manufacturer fit wheels to this filter.It has a top mounted sponge pre filter which will clog easier than the ceramic rings.High maintenance is a big draw back with a canister filter.Independently tested, this filter pumped 319gph,or about 71% of the advertised flow rate.This filter uses two input lines,so you only have about 160gph flowing up each tube.This filter,like all of the Pro Series filters,relies on the clamping force of the pump head retainer clips,and as they wear they become prone to leakage.Eheim is aware of this weakness so they supply a tube of vaseline with these filters to keep the sealing ring in top shape.

I have a 2126,but can't,and won't recommend it.If you must have a Pro II filter get the 2128 because it holds about 33% more media than the 2126.

None of these filters can be back flushed,which is another drawback.

I would recommend to you,as well as to my best friend,to buy a pair of 2217s.All media is included,(6 liters per filter),and they can be back flushed.Even using the spray bars they pump an honest 202gph,which is considerably more than the 2180.Each outlet tube will be sucking 202gph,which will pick up more debris than the 160gph per tube on the 2180.You can buy 2 Hydor inline heaters and you can get both filters and the heaters for about $350.00 shipped.

Read this thread.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...15-2217-facts-diy-performance.html#post579214


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

steven said:


> What is it like to maintain the 2217s? I looked at them, but with no baskets or anything, it seems like getting the media out to replace or rinse would be a pain in the neck.
> 
> Do you think a pair of 2217s would be adequate for a 125 with a fairly high bio-load? Seems like most people are running much more than that (media capacity and flow rate).


I back flush mine every three os so months and replace the floss. Time spent, 7 minutes. I really clean them once a yr, time spend 15-20 minutes or 2 beers.

They are very easy to maintain and the best thing about them is they come with all the media. Highly recommend this filter.


----------



## steven (Jul 7, 2004)

Well the two of you have me seriously considering the (2) 2217 with Hydor inline heaters route now.

In your experience, do I need just as much wattage for an inline heater as I would for a standard submersible? I'm just wondering if you'd need less wattage due to the more thorough circulation.

Can you briefly explain how you "back flush" the filter?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Basically, take off the top, position the bottom intake nozzle facing into the sink and pour tank water into the top. This is the opposite way the water travels when running. the water drains into the sink taking alot of muck with it.


----------



## steven (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. I decided to go with (2) 2217s (and another one for my 50 gallon), so I ordered them just now.

Thanks again,
Steven


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent choice!
You will never regret it.


----------

